# wiring a 4 gang box/4 switches/1 power in



## Chevyman30571 (Feb 2, 2009)

For the black wires I would have my hot coming in and have two pigtails one being the red for the power for the receptacle in the attic. The second pigtail make very long and just rabbit ear to all of the switches. This is legal and will pass inspection. It will create a lot less clutter in the box. Do the same with the grounds just make sure to leave one pigtail long to rabbit ear to each switch. If it is a metal box make sure to ground the box too.


----------



## sourek (Jan 4, 2010)

Chevyman30571 said:


> For the black wires I would have my hot coming in and have two pigtails one being the red for the power for the receptacle in the attic. The second pigtail make very long and just rabbit ear to all of the switches. This is legal and will pass inspection. It will create a lot less clutter in the box. Do the same with the grounds just make sure to leave one pigtail long to rabbit ear to each switch. If it is a metal box make sure to ground the box too.


 
Thanks. Thats what I thought I could do, just was not sure if that was a right way to do it.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

Bundle the netural together with red or grey wirenut and neatly fold it back in the switch box first senice you have nothing that need netural for in the switch box unless you have polit light then you will need it { espcally with attic light }

Now for the ground it is not too hard as you think there is three ways you can do this and they are legit.

First option bundle all the ground but get one with superlong pigtail { about 18 inches } and use red wirenut and that superlong pigtail you will loop each ground screw at each switch so leave little slack between each one.

Second option make 4 pigtails about 8 to 10 inches long you will need grey wire nut on this one once you get all the ground hook up and fold it back I know it will be stiff but once you fold it back leave all the pigtail sticking out to each switch slots.

Third option bundle 5 and make a jumper as well { you will see in a minute} at first bundle grab a red wirenut and do that one and fold it back in the switch box and make 4 pigtail and bundle with a jumper as you see on the first bundle and fold it back and leave the pigtail out.

Now for power what you will have to do is make 4 pigtails and tie to the incomming power plus a extra wire that will go to the attic recptale { you can have it black or go with red your choice but I will stick to black due it is a constant power } this one you will need grey wirenut anyway once you get the switch part done the rest will be pretty easy to it however in attic location just remember the black is constat power while the red is used for the luminaire { switched source }.

Hope that make it clear on ya if not let me or other member know we will expain more details maybe snag a photo how it done.

Merci,Marc


----------

